

Will the Supreme Court save us from software patents? - robinhouston
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/02/26/will-the-supreme-court-save-us-from-software-patents/

======
WildUtah
Betteridge's Law of headlines applies here, I'm pretty sure.

